# Anybody tried these cheapo dent puller things.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Something like this. I dont have any dents in the car but a guy at work was asking me if they really work.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Draper-De...764259?hash=item1e992b33e3:g:dQ0AAOSwu1VW5cQG


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Depends on the dent tbh not going to remove it fully. There is the trick with the tin of compressed air and a hair dryer


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Not tried that but bought one of these and worked got to use a lot of glue though

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122022255706


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Personally, I'd just get the dent taken out professionally, as I'd never be happy with the result that little suction puller would give. The PDR guys have trained extensively, and can work miracles with many types of dents. Some of them are very easy to pay. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

They can work, but it's 100% down to the dent. 

A glue puller would be a better option.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

A glue puller does work, not sure on the suction ones, if you use one look online at the how to on youtube and just take your time, rushing will not get the results you need.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

They'll 'work' to pull a big dent out to something less dented, like a kicked door into a ripple, but they won't pull anything out to a perfect flat showroom finish.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

+1 glue puller works but not on all (for me)


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

A glue puller can aid but you may be left with creases and even high spots that would need to be PDR'd, defiantly go down the professional route.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

SamD said:


> A glue puller can aid but you may be left with creases and even high spots that would need to be PDR'd, defiantly go down the professional route.


Surely they's what the pdr hammer is for? After you've pulled it out and left a high spot you're supposed to flat it down by knocking gently in concentric circles.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

It's not as easy as that, it's about metal manipulation know what are to start on first etc.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

undoubtedly a lot of skill involved, but a skill that can be learned.

Well, that's what I'm hoping anyway, as I've just ordered a kit!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

efunc said:


> undoubtedly a lot of skill involved, but a skill that can be learned.
> 
> Well, that's what I'm hoping anyway, as I've just ordered a kit!


Get a scrap panel first, and keep trying it until you have it down to a tee.

It takes the guys at Dentmagic 2 years before they can be released on to people's cars, and like you said, they use the hammer and rounded type chisel thing to flatten it back afterwards.

ALOT of skill involved


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

defo not an easy thing to learn mate. as for the suction pullers unless its a perfectly large round dent with very little to no crowns (trapped pressure) it wont do a lot of good, the crown will prevent you from pulling the dent out, and if you do manage to pull it out with a lot of force you will then risk cracking the paint at the most stressed point. im learning PDR myself through a lot of trial and error and scrap panels and im going through them like smarties lol.. defo a good piece of advice there is to practice on scrap first.. another thing that really is essential if you wanna get a good repair is your reflection it will tell you just about every low, high, crease, and crown in the panel.. if you don't mind me asking did you get a PDR kit with rods etc or the suction puller?


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

I got something cheap and cheerful like this with a slide hammer, dent puller and glue guns, etc, all cased up. Waiting for it to arrive, but I'm not unrealistic about what I'll be able to achieve.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glue-Gun-PDR-Dent-Repair-Puller-Lifter-Removal-Slide-Hammer-Paintless-Stick-Tool/112048965211


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

I have pretty much the exact slide hammer, mini lifter, and glue gun.. slide hammer I have is the power tec one but looks exactly the same as that one. only thing id say is I found those tabs didn't seem to stick greatly and the darker blue ones were really bad for pulling the clearcoat off to the same pattern as the protruding dimples. Im using glue from PDRpro tools the clear one is good I find, and also black plague gang green tabs from dentrix these tabs stick like crazy and really work, best is they are only 2 quid a piece. use some rubbing compound / iso prop alcohol prior to putting the tab on the panel to get rid of all wax etc and lightly scuff the tabs with 2500 grit and make small pulls bring it up slowly and watch for it volcano and tap down as you go and good luck. but use a line board or something for reflection. let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> Something like this. I dont have any dents in the car but a guy at work was asking me if they really work.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Draper-De...764259?hash=item1e992b33e3:g:dQ0AAOSwu1VW5cQG


Very expensive at £12.99

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p71...83&pkw=&pmt=&gclid=CL-kxbn2gs4CFRJmGwodUo0PYQ

I'm not liking your chances for many dents though.


----------

